# Outdoorsman Cell Phone coverage ??? Att vs Verizon



## troutsupport

It's time to revisit who's coverage is better... I dunked my phone in matty yesterday so it's time to shop a little. I've been hearing good things about ATT. Is the coverage area as good as their map says it is? 

I had Verizon, and overal I got a signal most places it showed coverage.. might not had been very strong or fast but mostly had coverage while hunting and fishing in the back out of the way places. 

What's your experience with ATT vs Verizon coverage areas both phone reception and data coverage?


----------



## crabtrap

Verizon has the best coverage for my uses. Dumped ATT many years ago and will never go back, mostly due to their customer service and billing methods.


----------



## denimdeerslayer

ATT has always out preformed Verizon on coverage for me. I used to drive all over TX, OK, LA and had verizon company phone which would loose signal all the time. If you stay in the big cities I feel verizon is better but if you travel to hunt, fish, or even work go with att. Plus if you have direct tv you get unlimited data now with ATT.


----------



## Deany45

I find that ATT has better rural coverage, but in town Verizon is better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman

My verizon don't work in the deer woods outside Halletsville but my brother's att does.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

mstrelectricman said:


> My verizon don't work in the deer woods outside Halletsville but my brother's att does.


I dumped Verizon years ago because of poor customer service and no cell service in the Gonzales/Dewitt/Shiner areas. Been with AT&T several years now far happier. At&t owns all the cell towers in west & south southwest parts of the state.


----------



## blacksheep76

In the hill country, my buddies don't get good coverage with their Verizon and T-Mobile phones. They usually borrow my AT&T.


----------



## Right_Hook

ATT works better for me in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## talkshow

I have Verizon and have issues between Edna and Yoakum. Also does not work well between Wharton and Boling. Att has no issues there where mind does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian

I have att and get reception on Matagorda Peninsula. Sometimes I get 4G LTE signal but most the time it's 4G. I don't think Verizon works out there.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

I have Verizon, but AT&T has better coverage. Fishing the middle of east bay this summer I had to use my buddy's phone (he has AT&T) to make a call because I had zero signal, couldn't even send a text. Also, this summer we went to the Frio and Verizon had zero and another buddy had good signal with AT&T.


----------



## POC Troutman

another nod for ATT in the woods. maybe i should get verizon so my wife can't bother me while i'm hunting... hmmmm


----------



## Bayscout22

There seems to be a dead zone from around Greens/Middle Grounds in West Matagorda. A few miles either way and I'm good. Other than that, The Woodlands is the only place I have ever experienced coverage issues with AT&T.


----------



## capt.sandbar

In Leon County near the Trinity where I hunt, ATT doesn't exist! Verizon at least lets me communicate, but it isn't too strong either. POC has better verizon coverage too.


----------



## Timemachine

It does not matter who your carrier/provider is if you are not near a tower. Cell phones get their name from the honeycomb network of towers. Each tower coverage area is a "cell". If you are not in a cell, you do not have reception no matter who your are with.


----------



## Timemachine

capt.sandbar said:


> In Leon County near the Trinity where I hunt, ATT doesn't exist! Verizon at least lets me communicate, but it isn't too strong either. POC has better verizon coverage too.


best example of what I wrote.


----------



## mstrelectricman

POC Troutman said:


> another nod for ATT in the woods. maybe i should get verizon so my wife can't bother me while i'm hunting... hmmmm


I turn mine off when I go to the lease. I'd turn it off even if it had coverage.


----------



## Bassman5119

Good info in these posts, thanks. My VZ contract is up and they yanked back 2 gig of "bonus" data and I just haven't gotten around to renewing, but after considering if that's how they treat long time customers, it's got me considering switching. VZ works well in E. Tx woods, but so does BIL's ATT. I've had dead zones on Sam Rayburn with VZ, but so did ATT. I need to check out ATT pricing for a possible bargaining tool before calling VZ to renew. I've had fairly good customer service with VZ.


----------



## 9121SS

I have a company Verizon phone and my phone is ATT. I carry both while hunting or fishing just in case one dosen't work. East Gal. bay they both work fine. In the woods 150 miles west of town the Verizon is dead and the ATT has full signal.


----------



## juan valdez

ATT here, used to be good or even great coverage in the POC area while out in the bays. some reason over the last year or so, went to ****.


----------



## ddakota

Timemachine said:


> It does not matter who your carrier/provider is if you are not near a tower. Cell phones get their name from the honeycomb network of towers. Each tower coverage area is a "cell". If you are not in a cell, you do not have reception no matter who your are with.


It does matter if your carrier does not have equipment on that tower..... you can be surrounded by towers with ATT antennas and equipment only on them and your Sprint, Verizon, TMobile phones will be paperweights. Same thing for your ATT phone if the nearest tower you can communicate with does not have ATT equipment on it. They do not cross communicate.

I've been building the cell phone networks in STX for over 20 years - ATT and Verizon have the best overall coverage, Sprint & TM to a lessor degree the further you get out into hunting and fishing country.

I use ATT up and down the coast from Calcasieu Lake to Pt Mansfield - it always works on the water whereas Verizon has a few dead spots. I've streamed Pandora when my buddies Verizon couldn't get a signal. If you frequent West Texas much, Verizon is better than ATT. If you spend time in the hill country west of San Antonio, Verizon is better than ATT. If more of your time is bay time from Sabine to CC, ATT is a better choice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

ATT way better in rural areas. Tried em all.


----------



## RRbohemian

Bayscout22 said:


> There seems to be a dead zone from around Greens/Middle Grounds in West Matagorda. A few miles either way and I'm good. Other than that, The Woodlands is the only place I have ever experienced coverage issues with AT&T.


Yeah, I've notice that before on Matagorada Peninsula.


----------



## Camarowithbass

Ive had ATT for 5 years and have hunted some very rural places and have always had coverage in deer stands.

Ive worked the oil fields in N dakota and Montana in butt F Egypt and excellent reception.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## crabtrap

Of course the type (brand/model) of phone makes a difference too in reception regardless of carrier. There's a broad range of answers here, so whatever works for you is the "best".


----------



## troutsupport

and I think we're talking about the 2 best carriers here. Both are very good... looks to be a slight edge to one in more places, but still maybe a hole in coverage here or there. 

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## SSST

If you have Verizon in Shiner, you won't be doing much communicating, lol


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

AT&T here in Deep South Texas.


----------



## johnsons1480

I have Verizon, and we hunt in Rocksprings. The rest of my family has AT&T. I lose reception as soon as I take the Mountain Home/Rocksprings exit off of I-10. They can all text on their deer stands. It's a pretty huge dead zone down there for Verizon. I've also noticed my wife and I lose reception a lot out on the water with Verizon.


----------



## DEXTER

ATT here in the panhandle.


----------



## tec

Verizon has a weak signal at my camp about seven miles East of Centerville but I haven't heard of any other carrier with a better signal there.


----------



## POC Troutman

johnsons1480 said:


> I have Verizon, and we hunt in Rocksprings. The rest of my family has AT&T. I lose reception as soon as I take the Mountain Home/Rocksprings exit off of I-10. They can all text on their deer stands. It's a pretty huge dead zone down there for Verizon. I've also noticed my wife and I lose reception a lot out on the water with Verizon.


i went on a TPWD drawn hunt in the Devils River SNA and had service with ATT when not in a canyon to call home. Verizon and sprint buddies used my phone to call their wives while we were there. Told them it was ok if their wives wanted to send pics to them via my phone, but strangely none of them took me up on that offer!


----------



## ConTiki

*Too Much Money*

I've had Verizon since the old GTE MobilNet days and have never had any serious issues with coverage. Sure there are a few places I've been where connectivity was not great but you will have this with all cell providers. My problem with Verizon is they do not reward long term customers and continue to go up and up on costs. I would be willing to bet they are the most expensive cell operator in the business. I literally hate to go into their stores and deal with getting a new phone and trying to get a better deal. They continue to provide less and charge more. I am seriously considering changing for service. As far as connectivity while fishing, I fish West Bay, East Bay, and up Galveston Bay and the Jetties a bit and have always received a strong enough signal to make calls or send messages. From some of my friends who have ATT they offer good reviews and lower rates than I have for similar service.


----------



## Trinicaster

I have ATT and I get coverage in most remote locations. I even spent some time in a rural area of Wyoming and it was the best coverage of all the providers out there. I have no issue on the bays within the G bay complex.


----------



## dbarham

We hunt in Fredericksburg near enchanted rock I have Verizon and it worked fine for the last 15 yrs or so bit the last two yrs it has gotten bad hardly any service unless you are in the perfect spot


----------

